# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for July 2014

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for July! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Eli

Here's my entry. My girl Agnes! Both are the same pic btw. Don't know why they came up twice.

----------


## Harrison

This is Bee Gee. One of my three red eyed leaf/tree frogs. Agalychnis callidryas. This photo has no editing whatsoever and was taken with my phone. I thought the color contrast was remarkable.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

MANTELLA EXPECTATA, blue-legged mantella:

----------


## Lynn

Captive Bred - four month old - male- O pumilio ( Siquirres ) "Black Jeans" 

Natural Distribution Range:
"Costa Rica, Rio Estrella to Rio Reventazon"




 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

D. Tinctorius Azureus. (From Josh's Frogs)

----------


## Friesian horse lover

my toad Tofri.  this has no editing done to it.  :Big Grin: 

"American Toad"

----------


## Gwen

Fire Belly Frog: Mr. Chili

----------


## Ryan

Love the pic of Mr. Chili Gwen  :Smile: 



_Rana aroura_ Female

----------

mapdoggis

----------


## Felis

_Bombina orientalis_- male Kirk:

----------


## Friesian horse lover

i forgot to say that he's an American Toad

----------


## bill

Mantella Baroni




Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Very pretty. I want one so bad  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

A bountiful choice of beautiful photos will be fun to vote on ! 
We know there out there ! 

 :Triumphant:

----------


## lisac

An Amazon Milk Frog on a leaf

----------


## lisac

not sure why the image looks so small :-( 
I uploaded a large JPG

----------


## Ashley

Female Spring Peeper

----------


## Gail

Tally male White's Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_)

----------


## moghue

Hello all. Just thought i would put up a pic. One of my E.anthonyi(Santa Isabel). This one is always out and about and looking for trouble. lol

----------


## Heather

Great photos! This is going to be a tough month for voting!

----------


## Shell

Here is my photo for photo of the month...hmm tryna choose which one. It's a painted reed frog from Zimbabwe :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

Glass reed frog

----------


## Heather

> Here is my photo for photo of the month...hmm tryna choose which one. It's a painted reed frog from Zimbabwe


Wow, Shell! I've never seen one like that. He/she is gorgeous!  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Shell

Thanx Heather, yes the painted reeds are like chameleons & they change colour according to wetness, sunlight & from when they're active or sleeping.. They can go from black to white, & stripes & spots can brighten or fade. They're incredible little creatures!

----------



----------


## Heather

So pretty  :Smile:

----------


## ARTfromtheHEART

Beautiful picture of the Amazon Milk Frog!

----------


## Jarenn

(Litoria caerulea)

----------

